# Help needed identifying a shower control



## plumbman2020 (Oct 26, 2020)

my friend's shower's hot water stopped working. I assume the cartridge may need be replaced.

I am having a hard time identifying the manufacture of this shower control. The only logo on the panel is as shown attached.

Any expert here has seen this before?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is your HELP 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input. :biggrin:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?

Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?

How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?

What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?

What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbman2020 said:


> my friend's shower's hot water stopped working. I assume the cartridge may need be replaced.
> 
> I am having a hard time identifying the manufacture of this shower control. The only logo on the panel is as shown attached.
> 
> ...


looks like an AH..azzhole..now look in mirror...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

MACPLUMB777 he's not a plumber.

Now to help guide you a little more, just tap it carefully dead in the center and after 3 taps one big whack. I use a scope on mine so not to miss.


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> looks like an AH..azzhole..now look in mirror...


This kind of mirror?



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> This kind of mirror?
> 
> 
> 
> .


 more like this....


----------

